# Advance & Replay Button Behaviors



## veruca salt (Jun 30, 2007)

Any idea where I can find this in the TiVo Edge menu? (The button that you press to go to the end of the show, press it a second time and it goes to the beginning of the show.) Why am I 'splaining that? I'm sure y'all know what I'm talking about. Well, just in case. It used to be in Settings / Remote Cable Card and Devices / Remote Control Set Up.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Would you mind rewording the question?

Does this help?:

Let the fun begin










-KP


----------



## veruca salt (Jun 30, 2007)

Ummm...ok. On my Roamio, if I go to Settings / Remote Cable Card and Devices / Remote Control Set Up /Advance and Replay Button Behavior, I have the option to make the Advance button (the button on the right above) either 1) scan forward 30 seconds or 2) skip to tick. The description on the menu for Advance is, "During play: go to end (press again for beginning), During FF/REW: Skip to next/prior tick" I use it when I've had a show on, it's about half way through it, and I realize I haven't been watching it. One press of the button on the right on the picture of the remote above will take me to the end of the show, one more press takes me to the beginning.


----------



## yesno (Jun 27, 2003)

Devices on TiVo Experience 4 (Software Version 21.x)
*
TiVo Series

Menu Path from HOME
*
TiVo EDGE
TiVo BOLT
TiVo Roamio

MENU > SETTINGS > REMOTE, CABLECARD, & DEVICES > REMOTE CONTROL SETUP

With 30-second scan enabled you can press the Advance button to scan through 30 seconds in only 1 second. You can also queue up multiple 30-second scans with multiple presses of the Advance button. So, if you press Advance 4 times, you will scan through 2 minutes in only 4 seconds.


----------



## veruca salt (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks, yesno, but on the Roamio, you could set up the remote so that pressing the button would either advance it 30 seconds or it would advance it to the end. I want it to go to the end. Is that option gone with TiVo Experience 4?

Actually, though, what I really want is that second press of the button that takes it back to the beginning!


----------



## yesno (Jun 27, 2003)

Press and hold the Advance button will jump to the end if the 30-second scan is enabled.


----------



## veruca salt (Jun 30, 2007)

OK...how bout the second press taking it back to the beginning of the show?


----------



## yesno (Jun 27, 2003)

veruca salt said:


> OK...how bout the second press taking it back to the beginning of the show?


OK... now you are at the end. Press the Advance button, the (Delete this recording?) will popup, press the Advance button again. Did it go to the beginning of the show?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Press and hold the Replay button to skip to the beginning.


----------



## veruca salt (Jun 30, 2007)

OMG...I'm an idiot. I've never used the replay button. If I would have read carefully at the "let the fun begin" link up above, I would have seen, as a description for the replay button, "Press and hold to jump to the beginning of a show." I'm SO sorry!! Thank you everyone for remaining patient with me as you were very kindly trying to explain how to do it. Thank you kpeters59 for the link, thank you ggieseke for making me go back to the link because I was too embarrassed to ask "Where is the 'replay' button?", and thank you yesno for being persistant!


----------

